# CO2 for dennerle



## Mrmikey (4 Apr 2010)

Hi,

I live down in brighton and was wondering where I could get a dennerle 80g CO2 canister from? If theres no where down here does anyone know where I could get one in birmingham. 

I hope someone knows because mine must be close to running out! thanks


----------



## George Farmer (4 Apr 2010)

Check out a list of retailers to see if any are local.  If not then consider mail-order.  

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q= ... =&gs_rfai=

The Colombo Flora-Grow 95g re-fills may be more available.  I'm not sure if they have the same fitting though...


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (4 Apr 2010)

Mrmikey said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I live down in brighton and was wondering where I could get a dennerle 80g CO2 canister from? If theres no where down here does anyone know where I could get one in birmingham.
> 
> I hope someone knows because mine must be close to running out! thanks




Mr Mikey

Please find attached a few stockist of Dennerle products.

One that is not far away from Birmingham is HobbyFish @ Stony Strafford, north of Milton Keynes on the A5 towards Towcester.
http://www.hobbyfish.net/index.php?manuID=Dennerle

If you fancy mail order - Harrogate Aquatics:
http://www.harrogateaquatic.co.uk/store ... t&catId=27

or there is Dartfort Aqautic - I think the stock of Dennerle product is limited, but they may be able to order in what you want.
http://www.dartfordaquatics.co.uk/products.asp?cat=33

Hope this helps you 
Regards
paul.


----------



## Mrmikey (5 Apr 2010)

thats brilliant thanks guys. I will post which one I go for. Mail order sounds good to me but may ring round to see if the listed above have them.

thanks again


----------



## fish fodder (5 Apr 2010)

I live about 20 mins away from harrogate aquatic and they have had a refill set of 3 (or maybe 2) for the last 6 months, i would be surprised if they dont still have it in stock.


----------



## Garuf (5 Apr 2010)

I've visited Harrogates and was told they don't stock Dennerle anymore by the man behind the till, he also said that they're going to be stopping stocking tropica because it's too expensive and are looking for a cheaper alternative. They had Dennerle hardware in but nothing else, I don't know if they were selling it up though, like I say they said they wouldn't be stocking it anymore.


----------



## Mrmikey (5 Apr 2010)

thanks fish fodder but im in birmingham and wanted them when I got back to brighton. What I've ended up doing is buying a set of 3 from a online shop called reptilica

: http://www.reptilica.co.uk/Dennerle-Nano_(2_1402).chtml 

Cost of 3x80g co2 bottles Â£32 and with postage came to Â£38. Hopefully should be there when I'm back. I may post a few pics of my tank with my dennerle co2 crystal set..... Also I wouldn't mind a few scaping tips and comments on my nano cube 30l as I think it could be improved.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (6 Apr 2010)

I don't know if you are up for a drive but Aquajardin in Eastleigh do some of the Dennerle range. I have seen CO2 there before but you'd have to check what would be in stock before you went.


----------



## fish fodder (12 Apr 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I've visited Harrogates and was told they don't stock Dennerle anymore by the man behind the till, he also said that they're going to be stopping stocking tropica because it's too expensive and are looking for a cheaper alternative. They had Dennerle hardware in but nothing else, I don't know if they were selling it up though, like I say they said they wouldn't be stocking it anymore.



Really? wow, thats a shock, that was their forte, stocking Dennerle.


----------



## Garuf (12 Apr 2010)

Looks that way, yeah. I asked behind the till about plants from Dennerle and they said they don't and won't stock them and when I asked about the hardware they said they would be phasing it out. I found them incredibly rude so didn't stay to chat but it looked pretty bleak.


----------



## fish fodder (13 Apr 2010)

Yeah not the most helpful. A few years ago they were one of the if not the best outlets for planted aquariums. It will probably be taken over by a maidenhead which isnt a bad thing


----------



## Garuf (13 Apr 2010)

Who knows, their reluctance to even consider discussing plants or anything, very disappointing as it was recommended by PFK. 
Where in Yorks are you? Have you been to the new Leeds Maidenhead?


----------



## nayr88 (16 Apr 2010)

hi

i was looking into buying a small co2 set for my tank and the Dennerle with crystal kit seems a good idea, its pretty cheap and looks good.
how long do the bottles last and will it be okai for a 60litre?

sorry to hijac the post a little


----------



## fish fodder (18 Apr 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Who knows, their reluctance to even consider discussing plants or anything, very disappointing as it was recommended by PFK.
> Where in Yorks are you? Have you been to the new Leeds Maidenhead?



Im in Harrogate, i only have a car every now and then so not been yet.


----------



## Mrmikey (19 Apr 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Check out a list of retailers to see if any are local.  If not then consider mail-order.
> 
> http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q= ... =&gs_rfai=
> 
> The Colombo Flora-Grow 95g re-fills may be more available.  I'm not sure if they have the same fitting though...



Well my order still hasn't turned up with the 3xbpttle I ordered online. So I went to Maiden Head Aquatics brighton and they stocked the co2 mentioned above and its all good. Best thing is it fits the Dennerle co2 bottle holder and you get extra 15g of co2. bonus.


----------

